
Brew stopped accepting custom options for packages and installing from source - ChrisCinelli
https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-core/issues/31510
======
ChrisCinelli
This started be a problem when I could not compile curl anymore with --with-
http2 option. See [https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-
core/commit/7f9bfa67922...](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-
core/commit/7f9bfa679229a6837d2d8ba8a08bc6154f0ed4d4)

------
ChrisCinelli
Also:
[https://github.com/Homebrew/brew/issues/5514](https://github.com/Homebrew/brew/issues/5514)
\- No more HOMEBREW_BUILD_FROM_SOURCE

